
Ask HN: How to improve my personal website? - ahmedbaracat
You can check it out at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.barac.at&#x2F;<p>Thanks in  advance ;)
======
brudgers
It's hard to suggest improvements without knowing the goal of the changes. I
mean as a resume, it duplicates much of the Linkedin profile. On the other
hand, it does not really reflect the impression created by the Github profile
which is dominated by reasonably successful open source projects...and
depending on the significance of contributions to those projects may or may
not be appropriate.

Anyway, it would be helpful to have a bit more depth to what 'improve' means.

Good luck.

~~~
ahmedbaracat
Thanks for the comment. The goal is to have it as a portfolio of the projects
I have published over the years. The Github contributions are very minor btw
:)

~~~
brudgers
For a portfolio, quality, context and relevance matter. The goal of a
portfolio is to make someone say 'Wow'.

As Mies Van der Rohe said: Less is more. It's better to tell the reader about
three good projects, what makes them good, and why the reader should care than
provide a link to ten projects of variable quality. The more the reader sees,
the more likely the reader is to find a 'mistake' or something of lesser
quality.

A text list of other projects can convey quantity and breadth. It can still
contain links. The idea is still that it is better to have three projects
supported by seven more than ten competing for the attention of the
portfolio's reader.

To put it another way, it's good to be proud of all one's work. But just as
some code is better than other code, some projects are better than others.

~~~
ahmedbaracat
Thank you so much. That's the kind of feedback I was looking for. I will try
to focus on few projects and cover them in depth and link to others like you
described.

Thanks again :):)

------
mtmail
All good. I wouldn't change anything.

~~~
ahmedbaracat
Not a single thing ;)?

Thank you, but what about the resume?

